# craigslist leclerc loom $300



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

http://madison.craigslist.org/art/719627614.html

just let me know when you've had enough of my postings from craigslist


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I think I need a lesson on how to use Craig's List. Every time I look I never find anything but then I'm never sure if I'm searching correctly.

Cathy keep posting you find great treasures. Maybe you want to check out the Minneapolis/St. Paul Craig's List for me?


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

cathleenc said:


> http://madison.craigslist.org/art/719627614.html
> 
> just let me know when you've had enough of my postings from craigslist


Shoot, you've made me go check Craig's list for my area. I hadn't even thought of looking for such things here! But there are several big floors looms, and a couple spinning wheels available. Sooner or later there will be exactly what I want. (And I'll know what that is when I see it!  )

Thanks,
Meg


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> I think I need a lesson on how to use Craig's List. Every time I look I never find anything but then I'm never sure if I'm searching correctly.
> 
> Cathy keep posting you find great treasures. Maybe you want to check out the Minneapolis/St. Paul Craig's List for me?


Marchie, the trick, imo, is to look all the time. I've been trying to furnish our house and barn since we left most things in california.... hence I'm on craigslist about 6x a day. Too much. 

Use search words instead of looking in categories - I'd search for fiber - or loom - or weaving - or spinning - individual seaches. And call or email that very moment you see something!

I'm hoping to wean myself off craigslist very soon as the house is getting filled and budget is just about emptied. lol.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Susan, I just found a site called Craig's helper. So I went there set the region for midwest, the state MN and 2 cities using the left to right arrows, set the sales/ wanted category and arts/crafts as the sub cat. and then the key words "weaving loom" and the StPaul/Minneaoplis list came up with more than 6 entries. Try that out and see if that doesn't help.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Liese you tell me this and don't leave me with a link  I'll go and see what I can find now.

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

see I get back into HT, to the fiber forum, start the note and then realize I didn't copy the link -if I go back out, I start all over. Lazy me!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Where did you find the site you are talking about? I went to Craig's list last night and went to their help link but nothing there like you mentioned. I did a few searches and found one table loom but nothing else. I looked in both the Minneapolis and Duluth sites on Craig's list. I find Craig's list to be very frustrating.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

craigslist is great, especially if you're able to check it often. BUT there are a lot of people there who don't have a clue how to post a listing, what the worth of the item truly is or even how to spell.

I check the same categories every time. Granted, some folks mis-categorize. 

Generally speaking, looms, wheels and such will all be in the Collectibles or the Arts & Crafts category. Same with fabric, yarn and fiber. Every now and then someone gets lazy and puts them in General. It's just that such treasure do not come up for sale very often, is all.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Falcon thank you for your tip it helped me a lot. I found several looms in Minneapolis. Unfortunately I don't have time right now to contact them I have to run to town :Bawling:


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Craig's Helper is a separate site - I found it by googling help+ craig's list.


----------



## barnlooms (May 31, 2006)

I have several looms for sale in Central NY. 
1) two harness Union Custom Loom
2) four harness Orco Loom
3) 2 harness Le Clerc Tissart Tapestry Loom.

All looms can be seen by appt. in Norwich NY 13815.

1) $350
2) $500
3) $500

Cash and carry - 

Kathryn
Fossil Creek Farm
Registered Finnsheep and Clun Forest/ Finn crosses
Central NY


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Barnlooms Hi! You may want to either start a new thread for your looms for sale or put it up in the top Sticky of this forum. I'm sure people would be very interested. Maximize your exposure start a new thread


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> Barnlooms Hi! You may want to either start a new thread for your looms for sale or put it up in the top Sticky of this forum. I'm sure people would be very interested. Maximize your exposure start a new thread


Yes, THIS!!

I've always wanted a Union Loom for rag rugs.

Here I am with too many looms in my household and I really haven't gotten the loom bug yet. 

I just know that one of these days, my hands and eyesight just won't be what they are now and looms will be my only way to fiber ... so I've been collecting (I think of it as rescuing!) looms and when my day comes, I will decide to keep a few and sell the rest.


----------

